# A Funny M*A*S*H  Prayer



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

View attachment 8093


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2014)

My two little granddaughters have had the original prayer on pillowcases, but they have been washed so much that the wording is fading.  So the oldest asked me if i would print a copy off the Internet so she could hang it on the wall.

Not sure what they would think of your version ..


----------

